# [solved] intel wifi 5300 problem

## Dyadic

hi,

i'm having problems getting intel wifi 5300 card to work on my notebook, doesn't even look like it is detected by the kernel...

```
# lspci

...

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5300 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection

...

```

iwconfig returns:

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

eth0 is the already configured wired network card...

this is the configs i made on the kernel:

```
-*- Networking support  --->

         [*]   Wireless  --->

                  -*-   Improved wireless configuration API

                  [*]     nl80211 new netlink interface support

                  <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

Device Drivers  --->

     [*] Network device support  --->

           Wireless LAN  --->

                 [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

                 {*} Intel Wireless Wifi Core

                      [*] Iwlwifi RF kill support

                      [ ] Enable full debugging output in iwlagn driver

                 <M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN

                      [*]   Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver 

                      [*]   Enable LEDS features in iwlagn driver

                      [ ]   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

                      [*]   Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN

```

also installed the firmware...

```
# equery list iwl

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-5.4.0.11 (0)

```

plus:

```
# cat /boot/System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.28-gentoo-r2 | grep iwl
```

returned nothing, so decided to check for modules existance:

```
# find /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r2/ -name 'iwl*'

/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi

/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko
```

so i guess the drivers aren't being compiled on kernel... still i have no clue of what i'm missing

i'm using kernel 2.6.28-gentoo-r2, already tryed the kernel 2.6.27 but the same problem remains... 

if anyone can, help pls..thanks  :Smile: Last edited by Dyadic on Wed Mar 04, 2009 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

# cd /boot/grub && cat grub.conf

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

```

----------

## Dyadic

sure

```
# cd /usr/src/ && ls -a

.  ..  .keep  linux  linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r2
```

```
# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 

timeout 5

default 0

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title gentoo

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.28-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4 udev vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr=3,ywrap

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.28-gentoo-r2

title win

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader  +1
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i iwl
```

dmesg returns nothing

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, try this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, make sure that you select [M] instead of [*] inside your make menuconfig for this option : Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN

----------

## Dyadic

yeah, i did tat before trying the 2.6.27 kernel.

though i fixed the problem by:

removing kernel, initramfs and system.map from boot and remaking a new config and also adding

```
{*} Intel Wireless Wifi Core
```

as module

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ip6tnl0   no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
# find /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r2/ -name iwl*

/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi

/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlcore.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko
```

now the right modules exist, guessing, probably the config wasn't working correctly... else i dont know why it didn't work before with almost same configuration

thanks for help  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

